# Englander 25-pdv factory reset instructions



## zeezeeg (Feb 11, 2014)

I have the 25-PDV (E) manufactured 07/05 and it is giving me problems with continuing to run - I'm hoping I just need to reset to the factory default but need the instructions.  I'm new to here but see that Mike is the go-to-man 

Both motors seem to be working - the auger is moving - every so often I get an E-3 message but have been hitting the on button and it goes away & the unit continues to run.  I have the bottom row set to 6,4,1 (just did that today) and I usually run it on a 1/1 setting.


----------



## Harvey Schneider (Feb 11, 2014)

The stove is overheating. move the convection blower setting to 2 or 3 (second of the upper number displays) and the problem should go away.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 11, 2014)

What he said.


----------



## zeezeeg (Feb 11, 2014)

Thank you.  We ended up resetting to the factory "D" setting along with 6/4/1, cleaned out combustion blower, adaptor & pipe and things seemed good, but after 15 minutes the lower auger stopped feeding, the lower motor stopped working & it was super hot!


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 11, 2014)

Have you scraped the carbon out of the front of the lower auger tube at the firebox?


----------



## zeezeeg (Feb 11, 2014)

No - scrapped the top one out, guess tomorrow onto the bottom one.  Will post how I make out.... Wish me luck.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 11, 2014)

Good luck. Carbon builds up in the end of the lower auger tube over time. Had to scrape mine yesterday when the auger started groaning at me.


----------



## CladMaster (Feb 12, 2014)

With the lower buttons set to 6-4-1 and with the heat set to 1 you need to run the room blower at 2 or 3 to stop the overheat (E-3).


----------



## doghouse (Feb 12, 2014)

Mine would overheat when I would forget to clean the wire cage on the convection blower.


----------

